# Copying EXIF Data



## Adagio (Aug 26, 2011)

I have done a search and found nothing relevant so if this has been asked countless times before please forgive me.

After mounting prints for exhibition or competition I print labels for the back. It would be really convenient to copy the EXIF data to the clipboard or to export it to a text file. Is this possible?

David

Sorry wrong board


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 26, 2011)

Check out my ListView.

John


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 26, 2011)

Without wanting to give John competition, you might also want to have a look at the LR/Transporter plugin, which gives you the options of writing one .txt/.csv file per selected image and/or a summary file in .txt/.csv format containing metadata. 

Sorry, John 

Beat


----------



## Adagio (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you both for taking the trouble to respond. I will look at both


----------



## Adagio (Aug 28, 2011)

LR/Transporter matches better my original requirement but I like the other functionality of Listview so have bought both  Thank you both for these plugins.


----------



## Karayuschij (Feb 6, 2012)

Still no way?


----------

